# Buck Knives



## Alabama2220 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey y'all, just wanted to see what yalls opinion was on the buck omni hunter 10 pt fixed blade and the buck special 119.  I've been thinking about getting a knife for basic tasks in the woods and skinning small game and what not.   I definately want a fixed blade but can't make up my mind on the omni hunter and the 119.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 20, 2012)

Alabama2220 said:


> Any suggestions?



check out the Hobbies forum , ain't any store bought stuff in here ...


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 20, 2012)

Alabama2220 said:


> Hey y'all, just wanted to see what yalls opinion was on the buck omni hunter 10 pt fixed blade and the buck special 119.  I've been thinking about getting a knife for basic tasks in the woods and skinning small game and what not.   I definately want a fixed blade but can't make up my mind on the omni hunter and the 119.  Any suggestions?



Save your money and buy a good knife.  For a few $'s more you can buy a good custom made knife to your liking that will out perform a Buck 15 to 1, worst case scenario.  I have never, ever seen a buck knife that will field dress and skin a deer without having to be sharpened before finishing the job.   Never, and I have snatched the hide off many a critter in many parts of the world.

Blade design, geometry, finish, heat-treat, and quality of steel of a good custom knife can't be met or equaled by ANY factory knife.  Bar none!

If you insist on throwing good money after bad products then I would suggest you look at the CRKT (Columbia River Knives) Russ Kommer designs over any Buck knife made.  At least their steel is equally inferior as Bucks, and heat treat just as antiquated.  
Russ' designs are totally functional, based on 20+ yrs as an Alaska guide.  I know his work, I taught him, he was my apprentice so I can vouch for his designs.

Good Luck with whatever you decide.  Hope this helps.

John I.


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 20, 2012)

i'm a fan of buck knives, with a little bit of OCD when it comes to buying them. i have a 119, several of the omni's, like maybe 5+, and the skinner knife (103 i think). i like the skinner knife best, the blade style really appeals to me. the 119 is always in the closet. the omni's are in the kit bags, just in case. i don't think you can go wrong with a buck knife. personally, i'd go with 103, then omni, then 119, in that order.

that being said, there are some very nice knives on the custom forum here. i mean VERY NICE! i've never check the prices, but have really admired the handiwork. surely worth checking out. while there have been several very nice items, one of the nicest i have seen is in DROP POINT's avatar. i like the style, compact for skinning but very utilitarian! and a way cool handle!

sharpeblades and razor blade have some cool designs too!

good luck to ya!


----------



## Alabama2220 (Mar 20, 2012)

So you like the omni over the 119?....cuz I have heard some wonderful review on the 119 but I just like the design of the omni for everyday tasks


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 21, 2012)

Buck knives in the "primitive" section?????
Never ceases to amaze me on the compromises folks make.
Get primitive.......make your own. Come up to Trackrock the end of the month and see what applied simple science does for a piece of steel.
Like my friend John said, for a few nickels more (less if you learn to scrounge primitve style) you can have one that works as needed, pesonalized like no other, and possibly a part of you. 
Best part is you can have fun doing it.
The "Lttle Man" in the last picture has been forging now for half his life. He's 4 1/2 in the pic (9 now). He does hunters, double edge daggers, hawks....whatever he wants. The rest of the pics are just examples of what can be done with a little effort.

Disclaimer: No working tools were harmed in the making of these knives. All finished items are from broken discarded materials.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree with these guys about the superiority of a custom blade.  My number 1 skinner is a custom job I made several years ago.

But to answer your question...

I've had a Buck 119 since my 12th birthday.  I was a typical kid and I was hard on this knife (throwing it, hacking kindling with it, using the pommel as a hammer) but it never broke, never chipped and it's sitting in cabinet now with an edge that will still shave.  However, it's not a particularly good knife.  I've kept it around out of sentimentality more than because of it's usefulness.  

I won a Bucklite Max (673 I think) at an archery shoot a few years ago.  It looks like a cheap skinner with a rubberized grip.  I was PLEASANTLY surprised with the blade geometry and the sharpness.  I know I skinned 3 Michigan deer with it and it would still shave the hairs off my arm afterwards.  Incidentally, I think the shape of the 673 is aesthetically perfect for a hunting knife, but that's my opinion.


----------



## one hogman (Mar 21, 2012)

Not really primitive but the 119 is a good knife for the $$ I think all the Buck's are hard to beat for the $$ spent, I have several custom knives and for the poster that said for a few $$ more you can get a custom knife The 119  sells for about $45.00 and the customs start at about $175.00 that is more than a few in my book.Are they worth it?? It depends on how much you have to spend and what you expect from a knife.


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 21, 2012)

one hogman said:


> Not really primitive but the 119 is a good knife for the $$ I think all the Buck's are hard to beat for the $$ spent, I have several custom knives and for the poster that said for a few $$ more you can get a custom knife The 119  sells for about $45.00 and the customs start at about $175.00 that is more than a few in my book.Are they worth it?? It depends on how much you have to spend and what you expect from a knife.



Depending on where you're looking, you need to make an equal comparison.  You can buy a good cutting custom starting around $65-75
depending on what your looking for.  That's a (few) dollars more than a buck that won't skin a buck, or a hawg.

John I.


----------



## one hogman (Mar 21, 2012)

messermacher said:


> Depending on where you're looking, you need to make an equal comparison.  You can buy a good cutting custom starting around $65-75
> depending on what your looking for.  That's a (few) dollars more than a buck that won't skin a buck, or a hawg.
> 
> John I.



I guess I been looking in the wrong places, I have been to a lot of gun and Knife shows and The Blade show and have never seen custom knives priced that cheap,What are YOU calling Custom?? care to share Where these are for that price??  And I have skinned and Cut up Many Bucks , Does and Hogs with my Buck Knives.


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 21, 2012)

Right here on the GON forum: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659302 
Custom/handcrafted, knives are practically anything other than factory made.  Where good steel is properly ground, heat-treated correctly, to maximize the cutting capability of the steel and finished for use.  

When those factory knives are made, they are heat-treating hundreds of blades in one soak, depending on where a particular blade is in the batch determines how well that particular blade will hold an edge.  One of the determining factors for edge holding is hardness.  Custom/handcrafted knives usually are HT'd individually and given detailed attention to insure proper ht.  That can't be done when 600 blades are put in an oven at the factory.

You have cut up many critters with your Buck, which many folks have, the difference is how well they cut and how long they hold an edge.

I'm glad that you like your buck knives, may they serve you well.

QUOTE: There is nothing on God's green earth more personal to a man, except for maybe his false teeth, than his knife.  Mark Twain.

John I.


----------



## one hogman (Mar 21, 2012)

I have some  handmade knives with good steel, ATS 34 and such, I have Buck Knives with AT S34 steel and 154CPM, that cut pretty well,They do cost more than the 420 hc standard steel knives and I do often touch them up while cutting up an animal,no big deal,  I agree an individual can take more time and care to temper the blade but that doesn't come Cheap, I am not bashing the example you sent and I am sure they are  OK knives but all but one of your examples was still at least twice the price of a buck 119, so I stick to my orig point.  you are in Alaska?? What part? I have traveled there twice, I love it up there but Too Cold AND Dark in the winter,


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 21, 2012)

Anchorage, work on the North Slope, about 45 miles west of a place called Deadhorse.  I left the slope 2 wks ago, was -78 the night I flew out.  Talked to them today, it has warmed up to -35 so they are happy.  Yep, the sun went down o/a 17 Nov and didn't come back up till Feb.  Winter's not so bad, only last 8-9 months. sic  Nice place to visit, wouldn't want to live there.

Headed south, bought a place in MO, setting up a shop there but spend most of the yr in AK.

Touchin up an edge while dissecting a huge hairy critter in the bush is no big deal, I agree for those who accept that option.  Many chose not to, thus the market for higher quality tools.  Especially in areas where one needs to get the animal processed and out of the field quickly for whatever reason.

 Mass production lowers the cost of products, where one looks for quality, most consider it an investment and appreciate the superior performance of the tools they invest in.  The knives in my ref were higher in price, but did you notice that they didn't have plastic or rubber handles?  Point was, they don't all start @ $175.

You like Buck, I respect that, but prefer and recommend what has proven to be a better product.

Good hunting!

John I.


----------



## one hogman (Mar 22, 2012)

messermacher said:


> Anchorage, work on the North Slope, about 45 miles west of a place called Deadhorse.  I left the slope 2 wks ago, was -78 the night I flew out.  Talked to them today, it has warmed up to -35 so they are happy.  Yep, the sun went down o/a 17 Nov and didn't come back up till Feb.  Winter's not so bad, only last 8-9 months. sic  Nice place to visit, wouldn't want to live there.
> 
> Headed south, bought a place in MO, setting up a shop there but spend most of the yr in AK.
> 
> ...



Heck John, I like them ALL, I appreciate a good knife, I have A Raleigh Tabor Knife and  several other custom knives,I can't hardly get blood on the RT knife it is SOOOO purty, I just ordered my first Randall [ouch] but they hold their value really well, I know you have been around and seen a lot, I have seen quit a bit too, I would like to see some of your knives if you care to send pictures or pm me with them, I have been to Anchorage twice it is nice in the summer, I see you were born in April 52 I was born may 52 you turn 60 next month, Happy Birthday.


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 3, 2012)

isint Buck produced over seas?  i wont own a knife from china. American craftsmanship is an essential in my life


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Jun 5, 2012)

FYI: Buck has moved most of it's production back to the USA.  While I won't argue the point of a custom vs production knife, don't be fooled into thinking that a production knife is a piece of trash that won't stand up to the task of skinning a game animal without having to sharpen it every ten minutes.

If that were the case then 95% of the hunters in the world wouldn't know what to do.  

When you purchase try to purchase the best that you can afford.  I try to buy quality American made blades, or even German steel.  Take a look at Case knives they have just as good or better a warranty than Buck and are made right here in the USA as well.

Nothing against Buck they make a good product that they will stand behind 100%.  Take a look at their fixed blade Ranger model, looks like a Buck 110 except it's fixed blade.  I think it may be called the 113.


----------



## FVR (Jun 10, 2012)

Most times my woods general purpose knife is an old file knife that I got off a trade blanket many years ago.  That being said, everyday when I get dressed, on my side is an old Buck 110 from 1982.  I find that it is a great general purpose everyday knife.  There are a few production knives that I do not have a problem purchasing; Buck is one and Gerber is another.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 10, 2012)

Seeing is that this is a primitive thread, Flint River butterscotch will skin, quarter and cut up a deer just fine!


----------



## Trefer (Jun 10, 2012)

chehawknapper said:


> Seeing is that this is a primitive thread, Flint River butterscotch will skin, quarter and cut up a deer just fine!




Yes it will!!  And thanks again for that big chunk of butterscotch!


----------

